# ??? about sinatin 17



## twrfish (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a reciepe for blackberry and it calls for sinatin 17 as an oak finisher and my local wine supply store no longer carries this product but they do have a bottle of oak essance is this stuff the same?


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 22, 2010)

A quick google of Sinatin 17 brings up multiple references to Oak essence.

I'd say that they are the same.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2010)

twrfish said:


> I have a reciepe for blackberry and it calls for sinatin 17 as an oak finisher and my local wine supply store no longer carries this product but they do have a bottle of oak essance is this stuff the same?



try this site http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=17365A


----------



## twrfish (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys i think that i will deviate from the receipe and just use oak chips seems like the better thing to do sinse i'm really in no hurry. I think that the liquid stuff is just a quick way to cheat. Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2010)

Very good decision to bypass that part of the recipe. Ive yasyed 2 wines wwhich that product was used and though I could not describe that taste it left I will say it was unpleasant!


----------

